# For Sale



## grandma12703 (Jan 13, 2011)

Guard dog puppies for sale. These are 3/4 pyranees and 1/4 lab. They were born in and raised up to now in and around the barn which houses sheep, goats, pigs and chickens. $50.00 Parents are both working dogs. We have never lost any livestock to predators. We are near Belle, Mo. Message for info. We only have a few left. The merle colored pups are our Aussie pups and not the 3/4 pyranees. 

We have 2 white boys, 1 masked girl and 1 masked boy left to go.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

They are beautiful!


----------



## grandma12703 (Jan 13, 2011)

They are all in their new homes now.


----------

